# sysinfo does not show all of my physical memory



## mfaridi (May 18, 2009)

I use ASUS P5B and I install three Kingstone DDR2 Bus 800 in DIMM_A1 and DIMM_A2 and DIMM_B1 .
so I have 3GB of ram 
but when I run sysinfo , I see this output


```
Mostafa# sysinfo mem
RAM information

Memory information from dmidecode(8)
Maximum Memory Module Size: 2048 MB
Maximum Total Memory Size: 8192 MB
Maximum Capacity: 4 GB
Number Of Devices: 4

INFO: Run `dmidecode -t memory` to see further information.

System memory summary
Total real memory available:	2047 MB
Logically used memory:		499 MB
Logically available memory:	1548 MB

Swap information
Device          1K-blocks     Used    Avail Capacity
/dev/ad10s1b      2062384     168K     2.0G     0%
```

what is wrong ?
I use


```
FreeBSD Mostafa.Faridi 7.0-RELEASE-p12 FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p12 #9: Thu Apr 23 11:09:08 IRDT 2009     Mostafa@Mostafa.Faridi:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GMFARIDISRV  i386
```


----------



## Djn (May 18, 2009)

Just to start with the obvious - does your BIOS show 3GB of RAM?
(You can usually find the number in some "system information" or similar menu  in the BIOS setup.)


----------



## mfaridi (May 18, 2009)

Djn said:
			
		

> Just to start with the obvious - does your BIOS show 3GB of RAM?
> (You can usually find the number in some "system information" or similar menu  in the BIOS setup.)



My Bios show me 3GB of RAM .


----------



## vivek (May 18, 2009)

Use 64bit system or PAE kernel for large memory configuration machines require access to more than the 4 gigabyte limit on User+Kernel Virtual Address (KVA) space.


----------



## mfaridi (May 18, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> Use 64bit system or PAE kernel for large memory configuration machines require access to more than the 4 gigabyte limit on User+Kernel Virtual Address (KVA) space.


but my physical memory is 3GB


----------



## danger@ (May 18, 2009)

what do you see in /var/run/dmesg.boot?


----------



## mfaridi (May 18, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> what do you see in /var/run/dmesg.boot?



this is output /var/run/dmesg.boot


```
Mostafa ~ [746] cat /var/run/dmesg.boot                                   19:30
Copyright (c) 1992-2008 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p12 #9: Thu Apr 23 11:09:08 IRDT 2009
    Mostafa@Mostafa.Faridi:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GMFARIDISRV
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6420  @ 2.13GHz (2135.05-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x6f6  Stepping = 6
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xe3bd<SSE3,RSVD2,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM>
  AMD Features=0x20100000<NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Cores per package: 2
real memory  = 3153657856 (3007 MB)
avail memory = 3071946752 (2929 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <MSTEST OEMAPIC >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ath_hal: 0.9.20.3 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
hptrr: HPT RocketRAID controller driver v1.1 (Apr 23 2009 11:08:53)
acpi0: <KOZIRO FRONTIER> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, bbf00000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 827082706000827
device_attach: est0 attach returned 6
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 827082706000827
device_attach: est1 attach returned 6
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xfd000000-0xfdffffff,0xc0000000-0xcfffffff,0xfc000000-0xfcffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
nvidia0: <GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
nvidia0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
nvidia0: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xdc00-0xdc1f irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xe000-0xe01f irq 17 at device 26.1 on pci0
uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfebffc00-0xfebfffff irq 18 at device 26.7 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb2: EHCI version 1.0
usb2: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb0 usb1
usb2: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb2: USB revision 2.0
uhub2: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
pcm0: <Intel 82801H High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfebf8000-0xfebfbfff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcm0: [ITHREAD]
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 28.3 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111B PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xa800-0xa8ff mem 0xfe9ff000-0xfe9fffff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci3
re0: Using 2 MSI messages
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211B media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
re0: Ethernet address: 00:1a:92:6f:31:f3
re0: [FILTER]
re0: [FILTER]
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.4 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
atapci0: <JMicron JMB363 SATA300 controller> port 0x9c00-0x9c07,0x9880-0x9883,0x9800-0x9807,0x9480-0x9483,0x9400-0x940f mem 0xfe8fe000-0xfe8fffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
atapci0: AHCI called from vendor specific driver
atapci0: AHCI Version 01.00 controller with 2 ports detected
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata3: [ITHREAD]
ata4: <ATA channel 2> on atapci0
ata4: [ITHREAD]
uhci2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xd480-0xd49f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
usb3: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci2
usb3: USB revision 1.0
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb3
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci3: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xd800-0xd81f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci3: [ITHREAD]
usb4: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci3
usb4: USB revision 1.0
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb4
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci4: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xd880-0xd89f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci4: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci4: [ITHREAD]
usb5: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci4
usb5: USB revision 1.0
uhub5: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb5
uhub5: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfebff800-0xfebffbff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci1: [ITHREAD]
usb6: EHCI version 1.0
usb6: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb3 usb4 usb5
usb6: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci1
usb6: USB revision 2.0
uhub6: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb6
uhub6: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
vr0: <VIA VT6105 Rhine III 10/100BaseTX> port 0xb800-0xb8ff mem 0xfeaffc00-0xfeaffcff irq 22 at device 1.0 on pci5
vr0: Quirks: 0x0
miibus1: <MII bus> on vr0
ukphy0: <Generic IEEE 802.3u media interface> PHY 1 on miibus1
ukphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
vr0: using obsoleted if_watchdog interface
vr0: Ethernet address: 00:1e:58:9a:62:7e
vr0: [ITHREAD]
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci1: <Intel ICH8 SATA300 controller> port 0xec00-0xec07,0xe880-0xe883,0xe800-0xe807,0xe480-0xe483,0xe400-0xe40f,0xe080-0xe08f irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
atapci1: [ITHREAD]
ata5: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata5: [ITHREAD]
ata6: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ata6: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
atapci2: <Intel ICH8 SATA300 controller> port 0xd400-0xd407,0xd080-0xd083,0xd000-0xd007,0xcc00-0xcc03,0xc880-0xc88f,0xc800-0xc80f irq 19 at device 31.5 on pci0
atapci2: [ITHREAD]
ata7: <ATA channel 0> on atapci2
ata7: [ITHREAD]
ata8: <ATA channel 1> on atapci2
ata8: [ITHREAD]
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
sio0: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sio0: type 16550A
sio0: [FILTER]
fdc0: <floppy drive controller (FDE)> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
pmtimer0 on isa0
ata0 at port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 irq 14 on isa0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1 at port 0x170-0x177,0x376 irq 15 on isa0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
ppc0: <Parallel port> at port 0x378-0x37f irq 7 on isa0
ppc0: SMC-like chipset (ECP/EPP/PS2/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppc0: FIFO with 16/16/9 bytes threshold
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
ppbus0: [ITHREAD]
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
ppc0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ppc0: [ITHREAD]
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hptrr: no controller detected.
acd0: CDRW <CD-W540E/1.0F> at ata4-slave UDMA33
ad10: 152627MB <SAMSUNG HD160HJ BF100-12> at ata5-master SATA300
pcm0: <HDA Codec: Analog Devices AD1988>
pcm0: <HDA Driver Revision: 20071129_0050>
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad10s1a
Accounting enabled
re0: link state changed to UP
```


----------



## danger@ (May 18, 2009)

what's the output of:

`$ sysctl hw.physmem`?


----------



## Anonymous (May 19, 2009)

I have some "problems" too:

Information related to services

```
WARNING: cleanvar is supposed to be running, but it doesn't appear to.
WARNING: cron is supposed to be running, but it doesn't appear to.
WARNING: devd is supposed to be running, but it doesn't appear to.
WARNING: dmesg is supposed to be running, but it doesn't appear to.
WARNING: hostid is supposed to be running, but it doesn't appear to.
kenv: unable to get dhcp.host-name
WARNING: mixer is supposed to be running, but it doesn't appear to.
WARNING: ntpdate is supposed to be running, but it doesn't appear to.
WARNING: pflog is supposed to be running, but it doesn't appear to.
WARNING: syslogd is supposed to be running, but it doesn't appear to.
WARNING: virecover is supposed to be running, but it doesn't appear to.
```
but [cmd=]ps aux | grep pflog[/cmd] for example:

```
pflogd      459  0.0  0.1  3340  1416  ??  S     7:36PM   0:00.73 pflogd: [running] -s 116 -i pflog0 -f /var/log/pflog (p
```
 for syslogd:

```
762  0.0  0.1  3184  1116  ??  Is    7:36PM   0:00.10 /usr/sbin/syslogd -ss
```
...
and so on...

Thanks.


----------



## danger@ (May 19, 2009)

do you run it as root?


----------



## Anonymous (May 19, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> do you run it as root?



Yes, as root. I did try as user too and it is the same.


----------



## danger@ (May 19, 2009)

well, then there's something wrong with your system as your rc.d scripts are unable to read pid files or something along those files. Try running your rc.d scripts manuall with the status keyword and you'll see.

for example, you should get something like (but you probably don't):

```
root@[lightstorm ~]# /etc/rc.d/syslogd status
syslogd is running as pid 22556.
```


----------



## Anonymous (May 19, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> well, then there's something wrong with your system as your rc.d scripts are unable to read pid files or something along those files. Try running your rc.d scripts manuall with the status keyword and you'll see.
> 
> for example, you should get something like (but you probably don't):
> 
> ...



/etc/rc.d/syslogd status
syslogd is running as pid 762.

I ran as root. 
sysinfo shows the same as I posted before.


----------



## danger@ (May 20, 2009)

what version of FreeBSD are you running on?

what does give you `$ grep name= /etc/rc.d/syslogd`?

The services that are subject of that warning are listed in the "Not running services" section?


----------



## mfaridi (May 20, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> what's the output of:
> 
> `$ sysctl hw.physmem`?



Sorry for late I was sick and I can not answer your questions

this is output


```
Mostafa# sysctl hw.physmem
hw.physmem: 3132121088
```


----------



## Anonymous (May 20, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> what version of FreeBSD are you running on?
> 
> what does give you `$ grep name= /etc/rc.d/syslogd`?
> 
> The services that are subject of that warning are listed in the "Not running services" section?



"Information related to services"

name="syslogd"

FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0


----------



## danger@ (May 20, 2009)

when you run this, what do you get?


```
root@[lightstorm]# /bin/sh
# mb=$(( 3132121088 / $(( 1024 * 1024 )) ))
# echo $mb
2987
```


----------



## danger@ (May 20, 2009)

I meant which section are they listed in, either "Running services" or "Not running services". You should get something like the following:


```
root@[lightstorm /data/jails/sandbox.rulez.sk/usr/home/danger/school/bachelor/sysinfo]# ./sysinfo ser
Generated by SysInfo v1.0.1 by Daniel Gerzo
Information related to services

WARNING: inetd is supposed to be running, but it isn't.

Running services

bacula_dir is running as pid 10957.
bacula_fd is running as pid 2460.
bacula_sd is running as pid 2155.
cron is running as pid 3887.
devd is running as pid 15748.
nfsd is running as pid 34007 34072 34166 34195 34273.
pflog is running as pid 11874.
pureftpd is running as pid 27068.
rpcbind is running as pid 32790.
sendmail_clientmqueue is running as pid 3658.
sendmail_submit is running as pid 3347.
sshd is running as pid 30336.
syslogd is running as pid 22556.

Not running services

WARNING: Ignoring scratch file /etc/rc.d/tmp~ - you may want to delete it.
expiretable is not running.
inetd is not running.
rsyncd is not running.
wpa_supplicant is not running.

INFO: Configuration of system-wide services is located in the /etc/ directory.
INFO: Configuration of 3rd party services can be found in the /usr/local/etc/ directory.

WARNING: OpenSSH is configured to allow remote root logins.
WARNING: You should consider turning this option off in /etc/ssh/sshd_config.
```


----------



## mfaridi (May 20, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> when you run this, what do you get?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



which one of us must answer this questions me or lumiwa ?


----------



## Anonymous (May 20, 2009)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> which one of us must answer this questions me or lumiwa ?




It is your part.

I am not at home and I cannot answer yet .


----------



## danger@ (May 20, 2009)

mfaridi, it's for you.
lumiwa's problem has nothing to do with yours


----------



## mfaridi (May 20, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> mfaridi, it's for you.
> lumiwa's problem has nothing to do with yours



I do this 
 touch mm
and copy your code in mm
and change chmod it 755 and run it with this command


```
./mm
```

and I see this output


```
root@[lightstorm]#: not found
2987: not found
```

but when I put # in root@[lightstorm and run that code again I do not see output
 Do I make mistake ?


----------



## danger@ (May 20, 2009)

ah, seems like you don't have much knowledge about sh scripts 
OK, do the following.

create a new file, say mm.sh, with the following contents:

```
#!/bin/sh

mb=$(( 3132121088 / $(( 1024 * 1024 )) ))
echo $mb
```

run `$ chmod +x mm.sh`
run `$ ./mm.sh`

copy&paste the result


----------



## Anonymous (May 20, 2009)

Information related to services

```
WARNING: cleanvar is supposed to be running, but it doesn't appear to.
WARNING: cron is supposed to be running, but it doesn't appear to.
WARNING: devd is supposed to be running, but it doesn't appear to.
WARNING: dmesg is supposed to be running, but it doesn't appear to.
WARNING: hostid is supposed to be running, but it doesn't appear to.
kenv: unable to get dhcp.host-name
WARNING: mixer is supposed to be running, but it doesn't appear to.
WARNING: ntpdate is supposed to be running, but it doesn't appear to.
WARNING: pflog is supposed to be running, but it doesn't appear to.
WARNING: syslogd is supposed to be running, but it doesn't appear to.
WARNING: virecover is supposed to be running, but it doesn't appear to.

Running services

clamav_clamd is running as pid 922.
clamav_freshclam is running as pid 927.
dbus is running as pid 843.
hald is running as pid 1026.
sendmail_clientmqueue is running as pid 961.
sendmail_submit is running as pid 957.

Not running services

abi is not running.
addswap is not running.
adjkerntz is not running.
archdep is not running.
auto_linklocal is not running.
background-fsck is not running.
bluetooth is not running.
bridge is not running.
ccd is not running.
cleanvar is not running.
cleartmp is not running.
cron is not running.
cupsd is not running.
devd is not running.
devfs is not running.
dmesg is not running.
dumpon is not running.
encswap is not running.
ffserver is not running.
fsck is not running.
gbde is not running.
geli is not running.
geli2 is not running.
hostid is not running.
hostname is not running.
initrandom is not running.
ldconfig is not running.
lircd is not running.
local is not running.
localpkg is not running.
mdconfig is not running.
mdconfig2 is not running.
mdnsd is not running.
mixer is not running.
mountcritlocal is not running.
mountcritremote is not running.
mountlate is not running.
network is not running.
nisdomain is not running.
nsswitch is not running.
ntpdate is not running.
pflog is not running.
pwcheck is not running.
random is not running.
root is not running.
routing is not running.
savecore is not running.
slpd is not running.
snmpd is not running.
snmptrapd is not running.
sppp is not running.
svnserve is not running.
swap1 is not running.
syscons is not running.
sysctl is not running.
syslogd is not running.
virecover is not running.
wpa_supplicant is not running.
```


----------



## mfaridi (May 21, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> ah, seems like you don't have much knowledge about sh scripts
> OK, do the following.
> 
> create a new file, say mm.sh, with the following contents:
> ...



Thanks 
this is output I do everything you say 


```
Mostafa# chmod +x mm.sh
Mostafa# ./mm.sh
2047
Mostafa#
```


----------



## danger@ (May 21, 2009)

are you running i386 machine?

what does give you
`$ echo "3132121088 / (1024 * 1024)" | bc`?


----------



## mfaridi (May 21, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> are you running i386 machine?
> 
> what does give you
> `$ echo "3132121088 / (1024 * 1024)" | bc`?



Yes I run i386 machine

this is output


```
Mostafa# echo "3132121088 / (1024 * 1024)" | bc
2987
```


----------



## danger@ (May 21, 2009)

ah, so there's probably a buffer overflow on i386 and such a high number in the sh's expression $(( )).

I will replace them with bc and release a new version. I will notify you.


----------



## mfaridi (May 21, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> ah, so there's probably a buffer overflow on i386 and such a high number in the sh's expression $(( )).
> 
> I will replace them with bc and release a new version. I will notify you.



OK thanks
So I understand my system dose not have problem ans use 3GB of RAM , but sysinfo dose not detect all of my memory


----------



## danger@ (May 21, 2009)

correct.

can you please test http://danger.rulez.sk/projects/sysinfo/sysinfo-1.0.1.tar.gz ?


----------



## mfaridi (May 23, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> correct.
> 
> can you please test http://danger.rulez.sk/projects/sysinfo/sysinfo-1.0.1.tar.gz ?



I do this 

and this is output


```
Mostafa# tar -xvf sysinfo-1.0.1.tar.gz 
x sysinfo/
x sysinfo/modules/
x sysinfo/sysinfo
x sysinfo/common.subr
x sysinfo/doc/
x sysinfo/LICENCE
x sysinfo/sysinfo.conf
x sysinfo/doc/sysinfo.8
x sysinfo/doc/sysinfo.conf.5
x sysinfo/modules/bios
x sysinfo/modules/packages
x sysinfo/modules/user
x sysinfo/modules/network
x sysinfo/modules/mem
x sysinfo/modules/storage
x sysinfo/modules/services
x sysinfo/modules/system
x sysinfo/modules/cpu
x sysinfo/modules/os
x sysinfo/modules/misc

Mostafa# sysinfo mem
RAM information

Memory information from dmidecode(8)
Maximum Memory Module Size: 2048 MB
Maximum Total Memory Size: 8192 MB
Maximum Capacity: 4 GB
Number Of Devices: 4

INFO: Run `dmidecode -t memory` to see further information.

System memory summary
Total real memory available:	2047 MB
Logically used memory:		478 MB
Logically available memory:	1569 MB

Swap information
Device          1K-blocks     Used    Avail Capacity
/dev/ad10s1b      2062384     172K     2.0G     0%
```


----------



## danger@ (May 23, 2009)

you haven't started the right version 

after you have successfuly extracted the new version, you have started the system one. Do this in order to run the new version:


```
cd sysinfo
./sysinfo -v mem
```

You should see "Generated by SysInfo v1.0.1 by Daniel Gerzo" as the first line of the output.


----------



## mfaridi (May 24, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> you haven't started the right version
> 
> after you have successfuly extracted the new version, you have started the system one. Do this in order to run the new version:
> 
> ...



This is output


```
Mostafa# cd sysinfo
Mostafa# ./sysinfo -v mem
Generated by SysInfo v1.0.1 by Daniel Gerzo

RAM information

Memory information from dmidecode(8)
Maximum Memory Module Size: 2048 MB
Maximum Total Memory Size: 8192 MB
Maximum Capacity: 4 GB
Number Of Devices: 4

INFO: Run `dmidecode -t memory` to see further information.

System memory information
Wired memory	- disabled for paging out	250 MB
Active memory	- recently referenced		1059 MB
Inactive memory	- recently not referenced	1461 MB
Cached memory	- almost avail. for allocation	148 MB
Free memory	- fully avail. for allocation	9 MB

System memory summary
Total real memory available:	2987 MB
Logically used memory:		428 MB
Logically available memory:	1619 MB

Swap information
Device          1K-blocks     Used    Avail Capacity
/dev/ad10s1b      2062384     176K     2.0G     0%
Mostafa#
```

I was sick again yesterday , I think I have cancer or something like that


----------



## danger@ (May 24, 2009)

and does the information generated by sysinfo now look reasonable?


----------

